# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Baño en lugares prohibidos... Las consecuencias!!!

## REEGE

Hallan tres cadáveres en tres días en un canal de riego de Lleida. 
Han hallado a un temporero de origen gambiano con signos de ahogo. El pasado jueves se encontró muerto a un hombre de 50 años y el viernes a un camionero de nacionalidad checa.

| Foto: EFE (Archivo) EFE  |  Barcelona  | Actualizado el 21/08/2011 a las 14:28 horas 

Los Mossos d'Esquadra investigan la causa de la muerte de un hombre, cuyo cadáver se encontró en el canal de riego de Urgell, aunque los primeros indicios apuntan que falleció ahogado, con lo que es el tercer cadáver que se halla en los últimos tres días en los canales de riego de la provincia de Lleida.

Según han informado los Mossos d'Esquadra, el cadáver del hombre, temporero de origen gambiano, no presenta signos aparentes de violencia y se está a la espera de la autopsia para averiguar las causas de la muerte y determinar si, como apuntan los primeros indicios, falleció ahogado. El baño está prohibido en los canales de riego de Lleida.

La familia del fallecido, cuyo cuerpo se encontró en el citado canal, a su paso por Palau d'Anglesola, no sabía nada de él desde el pasado miércoles y al día siguiente denunció su desaparición ante los Mossos d'Esquadra.

El pasado jueves se encontró muerto a un hombre de 50 años, que cayó en el canal de Serós a su paso por Sudanell (Lleida), y anteayer se halló muerto a un camionero de nacionalidad checa, que había desaparecido mientras se bañaba en la infraestructura de riego a su paso por Albatàrrec (Lleida).

*Fuente:antena3.com*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es lo que pasa...
Lo malo, de esto es que aún habiendo fallecidos, la gente sigue bañándose en estos lugares.
Recuerdo el año pasado a la salida de una estación de bombeo, que una familia entera estaban allí bañándose, cuando le dieron caña al agua, se estaba ahogando uno de los hijos, saltó la madre a salvarlo, y por la fuerte corriente se ahogó, por lo que saltó el padre y se ahogó también. Se quedó la hija fuera viendo toda la escena, y fue la que llamó a los servicios de emergencias.

----------

